
Show HN: List of common acronyms for Ruby on Rails - cam_pj
https://github.com/thingista/acronyms_and_more
======
cam_pj
I could not find such a list. Yet I am sure a lot of us have _some sort_ of
file like this lying around in some projects. It would be great to consolidate
- it's a pain to build these lists.

